# Sapelo Island hunt 12/2 to 12/4



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 9, 2005)

This is a picture of a friend of mine and nice buck killed on Sapelo Island last week.    

Too bad I had to be on this oilrig working or I would have been there too!!


----------



## jkp (Dec 9, 2005)

Yea,
That was a good deer, he was riding on our trailer, there was also a nice 9pt and 11pt taken on the second day.  The 11pt would go mid 140's.  I hope to have my pics back so I can post my  big boar . Good hunt but the morning hunts were really the only ones that produced anything.  The evening hunts only gave up a few deer.  When we left on Sat.  there had been about 30+ deer and 3 hogs.  Don't know what was added on Sat.
Rgds,
J


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 9, 2005)

You mean to tell me A 140" buck was killed on an island.Now I would like to see that picture!!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice buck.


----------



## Mac (Dec 9, 2005)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> You mean to tell me A 140" buck was killed on an island.Now I would like to see that picture!!



Agree,  That would be on the cover of GON.


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 9, 2005)

I have another picture of a nice, thick racked 10 pointer that was killed by someone on that hunt, but didn't hear about a 140 class.


----------



## jkp (Dec 9, 2005)

Couple of guys took pictures of the deer was killed late on Friday, was on the black trailer that wrecked (2nd time).  I was only told wish I had seen it to judge for myself.  The two nice bucks I saw were really nice but as you guys say not 140's.  I'll ask my partners if they new the guys that took the photos and see if we can get a copy.
J


----------



## jkp (Dec 9, 2005)

O.K.
Talked to a couple of guys that saw the deer, sure not a 140 but here is their rough estimates on the deer:

Inside spread 17-18in
G2/G3 8-9 in
Bases were good a little smaller than a coke can.

Really good deer for an Island but not a 140 as was first told.  Here's the kicker, great rack little body dressed at 66lbs.

Still trying to get some pics as this guys deer was still good for an Island.


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 9, 2005)

*Could this be it?*

This is the picture of the biggest one my friend saw, reckon it's the same you are talking about?


----------



## raghorn (Dec 9, 2005)

They are all very nice island deer!


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 9, 2005)

Who cares about 140". Thats a great looking buck.


----------



## jkp (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep,
Thats the biggest I saw, don't know if they are talking about another I didn't see or not, that guy shot that deer and another 8pt (same stand) one area away from me.
That was the 11pt that rode on my trailer.
J


----------



## bobcat (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep that was the biggest one kileed during the time I was there and we didnt leave till saturday evening . The gentleman in the first picture had an exceptional hunt ,actually tagged the two bucks in the first picture by friday evening . I beleive his whole party of 4 nearly tagged out . It was a fun trip but them jokers on the black trailer were on the deer , they had so many deer the hitch on the truck broke      and come loose once    . I did manage to take a 3pt that weighed in at 78 lbs that was 2 1/2 yrs  old . All in all it was a great hunt got to meet new people , and I like to hunt but dnr blowing the horn driving around the camp area at 350 in the morning, man thats early .    Thats my feet in the back ground of the first picture actually helped him hold the horns to cut them off and used his saw to cut mine up its amazing at the things you need on an island .


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 10, 2005)

Both are great bucks. Didn't know they grew that big down there. The color of them racks is unique.


----------



## jkp (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Bobcat,
Which trailer were you on, just trying to figure out who we met on the trip.
J

P.S. That stupid black trailer came off twice once when the pin broke on the trailer and again when the insert on the truck hitch broke, made for a couple of fun rides.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 10, 2005)

nice island deer.......


----------



## jjy (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is another pic of that 11 point that somebody killed and the other pic is of the group of guys I went with.


----------



## jkp (Dec 11, 2005)

JJY,
Congrats to the crew thats a nice weekend harvest.
J


----------



## gabowman (Dec 11, 2005)

jkp said:
			
		

> Yea,
> That was a good deer, he was riding on our trailer, there was also a nice 9pt and 11pt taken on the second day.  The 11pt would go mid 140's.  I hope to have my pics back so I can post my  big boar . Good hunt but the morning hunts were really the only ones that produced anything.  The evening hunts only gave up a few deer.  When we left on Sat.  there had been about 30+ deer and 3 hogs.  Don't know what was added on Sat.
> Rgds,
> J



Looks and sounds like some fine deer shot on the island. How many hunters were involved on those 30+ deer taken?


----------

